# Backlog on police clearance certificates



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I was told when I applied for the police clearance certificate that there is a back log and it will take at least 3-4weeks once it gets to Pretoria to be processed. I need to apply for TR permit this week and the certificate is not here, can I submit my receipt and forward the police clearance certificate when it arrives?


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

And if the answer is no....what will happen? If I wait for the PCC it will be past the 30days prior to my current TRP's expiry date


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> And if the answer is no....what will happen? If I wait for the PCC it will be past the 30days prior to my current TRP's expiry date


Hi,

If you get your PCC within a month you are certainly lucky. I have always waited something like 5 months for my SA one. However, as long as you have a certified copy of your application as well as your receipt, you can apply without it and supply it (if HA ever asks to see it, they have never asked me) when you receive it. All you need is the evidence that you have applied.

Saartjie


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately it's unlikely you'll get it. Previously you could sign an undertaking to submit it later - try that option.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

My fiance needs to get SA police clearance for foreign immigration paperwork as he has been living in SA for 3 years. The SAPS website indicates that it will be delivered in two weeks but clearly posts from expat forum indicate it's taking time. 

For those who have requested police clearances in 2014, what would you say is a realistic ETA for my fiance getting his police clearance (1 month? 6 weeks, 2 months, more?)? Thx!


----------



## jasser (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I received mine after 2 months. They also told me would take 2-3 weeks. Submitted end of Feb 2014, received beginning of May.

Steve


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

jasser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received mine after 2 months. They also told me would take 2-3 weeks. Submitted end of Feb 2014, received beginning of May.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, thanks for responding so promptly! Wow, 2 months is a long time. When you received your police clearance certificate was it dated end of Feb 2014 (based on submission date) or was it dated May? Validity dates apply with the process for which we have to supply police clearance so if SAPS is taking two months to issue but dating police clearance as of application date we might have problems.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

BJ100 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for responding so promptly! Wow, 2 months is a long time. When you received your police clearance certificate was it dated end of Feb 2014 (based on submission date) or was it dated May? Validity dates apply with the process for which we have to supply police clearance so if SAPS is taking two months to issue but dating police clearance as of application date we might have problems.


Usually the police clearance are valid for 6 months. But depends on what you are needing it for.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, I am referring to the validity period for the party that requests the police clearance not SAPS. Some agencies (foreign) won't accept police clearance that is more than a couple of months old so effective date of the police clearance is important. If the police clearance was requested in March but was only issued in May, is that police clearance certificate dated March or is it May? Thanks!


----------

